# 1940's Schwinn Autocycle



## dave429 (Jan 8, 2016)

Sharing my Schwinn Straight Bar Autocycle. Excelsior badged, Truss Rod Fork. I believe mid 1940's Serial number I79005. Not sure if it has correct seat, pedals, handlebars, chainring, or if the horn tank is original because the patina is slightly different on the red color. I just wanted to share and see if anybody had any thoughts on year and or correct parts.

Thanks!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 8, 2016)

Looks good!
Could be early "46 post war.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 8, 2016)

You got a real peach right there....1946 awesome


----------



## dave429 (Jan 8, 2016)

Pictures of dropouts and serial number


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 8, 2016)

I like it a bunch. Very nice and clean.


----------



## fattyre (Jan 8, 2016)

Nice bike.  You might want to raise the saddle on the seat post a bit.  That way the top of the post won't punch the bottom of the pan when you hit a big bump.  Learned that one the hard way one day....


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 8, 2016)

IIRC,the I serial was carried over from prewar to 46.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 8, 2016)

fattyre said:


> nice bike.  You might want to raise the saddle on the seat post a bit.  That way the top of the post won't punch the bottom of the pan when you hit a big bump.  Learned that one the hard way one day....



Good eye! 
Based on experience.


----------



## CHUCKSTER67 (Jan 8, 2016)

Very nice!!


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 8, 2016)

*serial number*

Dave 
Nice bike you have there but what is the purpose of putting the XXXX in the serial number?
Thank You
Frank


----------



## dave429 (Jan 8, 2016)

frankster41 said:


> Dave
> Nice bike you have there but what is the purpose of putting the XXXX in the serial number?
> Thank You
> Frank



Thanks for the complement on the bike.
As for the x's
I didn't have them all written down when I first posted. I had just looked at the I7 and the amount of following numbers. It wasn't until after the fact that I took a picture of the bottom bracket and posted the numbers for help with year I.D. I should have just snapped a picture of the bottom bracket in the first place ☺.

Thanks again for checking out the bike! I will go back and edit the serial #'s.


----------



## irideiam (Jan 9, 2016)

Sweet ride......


----------



## Awhipple (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice bike!


----------



## dave429 (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks, can't wait until spring now to get it out on the road. I have another straight bar tank Schwinn I'm currently putting together. Will post pictures when I'm done!


----------

